# ?????



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Is it just me or is the site going a little haywire. I cant see avitars and most of the forum icons are boxes with a red x in them.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I got almost the same thing but I have ? Instead of pics


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Same here


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yes things are a little strange for me too.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

same here


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I get old posts marked as new and almost made postings to threads almost a year ago. Seen the last response and there all months old:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Me too...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

something is being goofy. im investigating.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

wow i thought it was just me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It started about 430CT


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

for once its not my computer...lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like i got it now.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> looks like i got it now.


Its good to have you here and on it so fast. Thanks man. A site I am associated with, no admin has logged in in over four months. I have issues and I send PMs but they never respond.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Its good to have you here and on it so fast. Thanks man. A site I am associated with, no admin has logged in in over four months. I have issues and I send PMs but they never respond.


Let me know if I can help. If it's vbulletin, that is.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Let me know if I can help. If it's vbulletin, that is.


Thanks, I will..


----------

